# Pimento Cheese



## lyndalou (Feb 24, 2017)

How do you make this? I want to make chicken breasts stuffed with pimento cheese, but have never made it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 24, 2017)

Making your own requires cream cheese, Monterey jack cheese, cheddar cheese, mayonnaise, pimentos and seasonings. IMHO, it is not cost effective to make it your own self. You can buy it in the cheese section of your favorite grocery store.


----------



## blissful (Feb 24, 2017)

Why wouldn't it be cost effective to make it yourself? I grow pimento peppers and roast and peel and chop them, and freeze them in small proportions to make pimento cheese. Is there anything besides the cost of pimentos that would cost very much? How much do pimentos cost in the grocery store?

I've seen two types of pimento cheese. One is a paste of thouroughly mashed together cheeses w/pimento in a jar. The homemade one is shredded cheese held together with mayo and cream cheese. The textures are different.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 24, 2017)

The only real requirement for Pimento Cheese is pimento's, and you can make it with lots of different cheeses. I use diced pimento's from a jar, some cream cheese and extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack, bleu cheese crumbles, parm and mayo. Grate all the cheese and mix well.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's a thread with some recipes.  There are several others, just type "pimento cheese" in the advanced search box up in the right hand corner. 

The following is actually a spread for a bread that was served in EPCOT at Walt Disney World, but Zhizara (haven't seen a post from her in a while) thought would make an excellent pimento cheese with some pimentos added.  We haven't made it but between being reminded of it and the fact that somebody on here brought up a Juicy Lucy with pimento cheese in a really old thread makes we want to make some. 

You might want to sub out mayo for the butter since it's not going on warm bread, or maybe not!

3 cups (12 oz) Cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 cup (4 oz) blue cheese, crumbled
1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup butter, softened
1/4 cup heavy cream
Dash of Tobasco
1/8 tsp Worchestershire sauce
1/8 tsp paprika
salt to taste

 
Have all ingredients at room temperature.
Cut Cheddar cheese into 1 inch cubes and process half of Cheddar with half of blue cheese into food processor with steel blade until smooth. Transfer to 11/2 quart bowl and process remaining Cheddar and blue cheese. Transfer to bowl. Cube cream cheese and add with butter, cream and seasonings to processor and process with steel blade until blended. Add to Cheddar mixture and mix until blended. Store, covered, in refrigerator, but serve at room temperature.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 26, 2017)

blissful said:


> Why wouldn't it be cost effective to make it yourself? I grow pimento peppers and roast and peel and chop them, and freeze them in small proportions to make pimento cheese. Is there anything besides the cost of pimentos that would cost very much? How much do pimentos cost in the grocery store?
> 
> I've seen two types of pimento cheese. One is a paste of thouroughly mashed together cheeses w/pimento in a jar. The homemade one is shredded cheese held together with mayo and cream cheese. The textures are different.



I would think the pimentos would be the least expensive ingredient.
Buying all these different cheeses is where the cost effectiveness exists.
It would be more expensive to make it at home as it would be to buy it.

I will admit homemade is most likely better.  But not in every case.
We buy ours at a local store that makes it in house.  Spicy or regular, its delicious.
A small container is about $4.  I am guessing there are at least three types of cheese in there.  That's being conservative.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> I would think the pimentos would be the least expensive ingredient.
> Buying all these different cheeses is where the cost effectiveness exists.
> It would be more expensive to make it at home as it would be to buy it.
> 
> ...


The original pimento cheese did not have a lot of cheeses in it. Like so many things, it's been cheffed-up and fancified over the last decade or more. So it doesn't have to be expensive to make at home. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/09/sauced-pimento-cheese-recipe.html


----------



## blissful (Feb 26, 2017)

Kraft Pimento Spread at Walmart is $3.13 for 5 oz. That's $10/lb. I usually aim to buy my cheeses for $3/lb for cheddar and $2/lb for cream cheese, so, I'm guessing making it at home will be less expensive, and better.  YUM!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 26, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> The original pimento cheese did not have a lot of cheeses in it. Like so many things, it's been cheffed-up and fancified over the last decade or more. So it doesn't have to be expensive to make at home.
> 
> Pimento Cheese Recipe | Serious Eats



Here where we live (I know your eyes are already rolling) the only pimento cheese I had ever seen or eaten was that stuff in the little plastic cups.  Near the bacon and butter section. "Ruth's" I think is the name.  
It was tolerable at best. It was not good at all to me.
Then I found out it was horrid, when I was able to try some good recipes.
I now love it and it is supposed to have several varieties of cheese in it.
I guess it would be good with one cheese?
I will let you answer that.
I have no idea and do not plan to make any to compare cost effectiveness.

Well, I guess I could make it?  I have block Swiss, Monterrey Jack and sharp cheddar.
I don't have any pimento's though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> Here where we live (I know your eyes are already rolling) the only pimento cheese I had ever seen or eaten was that stuff in the little plastic cups.  Near the bacon and butter section. "Ruth's" I think is the name.
> It was tolerable at best. It was not good at all to me.
> Then I found out it was horrid, when I was able to try some good recipes.
> I now love it and it is supposed to have several varieties of cheese in it.
> ...



All I'm saying is that the original did not have a variety of cheeses in it. It had pimentos, cream cheese, mayonnaise and seasonings. You can make it however you like, with whatever mix of cheeses you like, although I would say that roasted pimentos, or red bell peppers, are a requirement for pimento cheese


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 26, 2017)

I remember having PC sold in the little drinking glasses.  It was Kraft I think, and yellow.  I liked it as a kid.


----------



## blissful (Oct 26, 2017)

This is the time of year to make pimento cheese. I roasted two big pimento peppers, scraped them and chopped them. Cream cheese, cheddar, tilsit, meunster (what I had in the fridge) into the food processor, then added the chopped roasted pimento peppers. I put half of it away in a 1 lb container, then added jalapenos to the second half, for a hot pimento pepper cheese spread.

(I canned some peppers, after roasting and scraping them, to use in the winter.)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 27, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> The original pimento cheese did not have a lot of cheeses in it. Like so many things, it's been cheffed-up and fancified over the last decade or more. So it doesn't have to be expensive to make at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 27, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I remember having PC sold in the little drinking glasses.  It was Kraft I think, and yellow.  I liked it as a kid.



Brings back fun memories.. That's the only PC I have ever had.. My kids loved it...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 27, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> GotGarlic said:
> 
> 
> > The original pimento cheese did not have a lot of cheeses in it. Like so many things, it's been cheffed-up and fancified over the last decade or more. So it doesn't have to be expensive to make at home.
> ...



[emoji813]


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Brings back fun memories.. That's the only PC I have ever had.. *My kids loved it..*.
> 
> Ross



And so did mine. I had quite a collection of those glasses. Over the years, they have broken or just disappeared. So when I was down to two I purchased a jar of the Old English Cheese. Edible, but not something I want for a study diet. But it gave me one more glass. When I eat a sandwich I want a glass of milk with it. And I like to use those little glasses for such. Fits my hand perfectly and gives me just enough milk for one sandwich. 

Those glasses are the perfect size for kids to be able to drink with the grownups. They don't need two hands to hold it. For my kids, that was a big deal!!


----------

